# Tenrec (hedgehog wannabes)



## Julie Stuhr (Mar 21, 2010)

Do you know any forums or websites with useable information about tenrecs (small hedgehog-look-a-likes)?


----------



## amber.vroman (Nov 2, 2010)

I know that Beachbum Hedgehogs also breeds tenrecs. She has some information here...
http://www.beachbumhedgehogs.com/tenreccare.html
That is the extent of my knowledge on tencres.


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

I think that the UK page has a small section on Tenrecs. The address is pygmyhogsuk.com I've looked at some cute pics of them on there.


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

There's a member here (I think it's Pammie) who has some knowledge about tenrecs. Hopefully she will show up and can indicate you a good website.


----------



## I<3Hejji (Aug 29, 2010)

This post made me google search for Tenrecs (didn't know what they were) and my search led me back to HHC. I found a link to HHC that I thought would be an old thread was actually an informative page about Tenrecs:

http://hedgehogcentral.com/tenrec.shtml

enjoy


----------



## pammie (Aug 31, 2008)

yep i have a little tenrec. hardly any info on them but there is a very good sticky here:
http://pygmyhogsuk.forumandco.com/t6936 ... care-guide

are you thinking of getting one? they are lovely, like hogs in a lot of ways but totally different in others. mine isnt really interested in the biscuits likes fresh meat and live food more. they dont huff and pop or anything either and rarely ball up.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Pammie! I'm so glad you logged on.

I think of sweet little Wimble alot. He's the first Tenrec I've ever seen. How is Welly doing? I know we would all love some more pictures!!!! *hint, hint*


----------



## Julie Stuhr (Mar 21, 2010)

Pammie: Maybe i'm going to have two - of course in seperate cages. But it's not sure yet 
There's this guy, who got a lot of animals; reptiles, a cat and two tenrecs. But his girlfriend left him and he got a little crazy. And actually it's the now exgirlfriend's tenrecs - but all she took was her cat, so how much do they mean to her :? 
Well, I said if he didn't want them anymore, I can give them a good home


----------



## pammie (Aug 31, 2008)

they are wonderful. what sex are they? tenrecs unlike hogs can live in communitys but only 1 male at a time. i'll start a thread with some new pics of welly x


----------



## Julie Stuhr (Mar 21, 2010)

A boy and a girl


----------



## pammie (Aug 31, 2008)

they unlike hogs can be housed together if you want them to breed, unlike hedgehogs they will not breed and breed all year most only have 1 litter a year and rarely they can have 2 never more than that. obviously you will need another set up for when she has babies but they are not solitry animals like hogs however they are also fine on their own. my welly lives alone as i have no intention of breeding and he is perfecly happy. i posted a couple of photos on the fun stuff part of the forum x


----------



## Julie Stuhr (Mar 21, 2010)

It would be fun with some babies, but I don't know enough about breeding and I don't know their background, so it would also be a bad idea breeding


----------



## pammie (Aug 31, 2008)

aww bet you cant wait to get them, i think they are fab i want one of the striped tenrecs but dont think there are any in england yet


----------



## Julie Stuhr (Mar 21, 2010)

Unfortunately I'm not getting the tenrecs anyway. The one who got them decided to keep them. It's really a shame, because my boyfriend only wants rescues: Really he doesn't want any, but he can't bear they kill healthy animals.


----------



## pammie (Aug 31, 2008)

aww thats a shame they arlovely animals, maybe one day x


----------



## Julie Stuhr (Mar 21, 2010)

yeah, I really hope so


----------



## Jake (Dec 26, 2010)

They look like a cross between a hedghog and a shrew to to me. Gotta head like a shrew's anyway. Since they are a social animal they probably make better "pets" maybe more likely to want to cuddle lol 
Tenrecs are pretty neat.


----------



## Jake (Dec 26, 2010)

here are some pictures of the other tenrecs
http://animaldiversity.ummz.umich.edu/s ... cidae.html


----------



## pammie (Aug 31, 2008)

they are actually more closely related to shrews than hedgehogs. i love them!


----------

